
Do I deserve to be paid more? - codemonkeymore
Hi everyone.<p>I&#x27;m a relatively new developer to the industry, although I&#x27;ve been programming in school and before for 8 years or more.  I want to ask a question about my situation and whether I should ask to be paid more.<p>I was hired about 6 months ago fresh out of school to a &#x27;software engineer&#x27; position.  As I understand I was hired as a junior developer, given both my new role in the company and the amount I was getting paid.<p>I went to a top-10 college for CS; I know this looks like bragging, but I have grown a lot in the past 6 months.  About a month ago, my boss went out of town for 2 weeks, and I was responsible for maintaining the revenue-generating system that he usually works on.  A couple weeks ago my boss told me he no longer considers me a junior developer.<p>Now, my boss is getting a promotion.  I am being given increased responsibilities in that I am going to be taking over maintaining and coding for the system(s) my boss used to maintain.<p>I know he is getting a pay-raise.  Do I deserve one too?  Is it too early in my career (~7 months in to this job) to ask?  Thanks hackers.
======
hacknat
You're doing a good job, continue adding value, like you're doing. Try to take
a look at what people with your experience in your type of programming are
making in your location. If you are very out of whack with what the mean of
that group makes then maybe after knocking another project out of the park you
could go to your supervisor and say that you feel that you've been adding a
lot of value to the company and would appreciate some recognition (they'll get
the subtext of you being under compensated).

If you are roughly near the mean of where you should be for your experience
then I would wait for your company to do something. Good companies know who
their value-adders are and they reward them accordingly. If you add value like
crazy for a few years without being a pain to your supervisor/bosses about
compensation you will make much more in the long run then if you are
constantly whining about your compensation.

In this industry what you know is only important for accomplishing "value-
adds". Knowledge for knowledge sake is not something that should (or can) be
rewarded with money, your ability to add value is what is being compensated.
It sucks, but as far as your company is concerned, you are a black box that
produces value, they really don't care what goes on inside the box. Your
knowledge and pedigree is useless to them unless YOU know how to apply it to
their business.

Remember that good careers are built in years. If you work hard and are lucky
you might end up where you want to be in ~10 years. Immense success in shorter
amounts of time than this has much more to do with being in the right place at
the right time than any work you might put in. Good luck.

------
edparry
If you feel that you'll be taking on the responsibilities of someone who was
previously your boss (and I'm therefore assuming a higher paid position in the
company), then I'd argue that you have every right to -- at the very least --
ask about the options. If they value your contributions so far enough to give
you more responsibilities, then they should be open to increasing your
compensation, too. Good luck!

------
lutusp
> I know he is getting a pay-raise. Do I deserve one too?

To find out, ask for a raise. But be careful -- if you're perpetually in the
top 10-20% of salaries for your position, you're likely to be among the first
laid off in a business reversal.

------
codemonkeymore
Thanks everyone for the advice. Looks like I'll give it another couple weeks
or so and then maybe bring up the 'raise' conversation with my boss, if I'm
adding as much value as my 'pseudo promotion' requires.

------
404error
Take it from someone who gets paid dirt, ask for more money. The worst that
can happen is they say no.

